# Bootfahren vor Meschendorf (Bericht und Bilder)



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Februar 2003)

Moin Leute!
Wie ihr in dem anderen Posting mit diesem Namen schon mitbekommen habt waren Pete Knurri und ein Kumpel von Knurri heute bei mir in Meschendorf zum angeln. Ich wills schon mal vorweg nehmen, wir hatten einen wunderschönen Tag und Dorsche konnten wir auch fangen. 
Die Berichte der letzten Wochen ließen mich nicht gerade zuversichtlich nach Meschendorf fahren denn durch das extrem kalte Wetter und die Wassertemperaturen um den Gefrierpunkt war nicht unbedingt mit Fisch zu rechnen. Dennoch konnte ich Knurri und Pete überreden nach Meschendorf zu kommen. Knuri kam mit seiner &quot;MS Ebay&quot; und ich nahm Pete in unserem Boot mit. So ging es punkt 9:00 Uhr aufs Wasser.







Anfangs war der Wind noch ein wenig frisch und die Sonne wollte auch noch nicht so richtig aber wir beschlossen gleich mal ins Tiefe auf die 20 Meter unterm Kiel durchzustarten. Denn vorne jenenseits der 10 Meter konnte bestimmt nichts beißen bei den Wassertemperaturen. 






An unser Angelstelle angekommen konnten wir feststellen das der Fischer die gleich Idee hatte wie wir. Denn rings herum wo wir auch hin sahen stand alles voller Netze vom Fischer. Nun war die Frage... fischt der hier Dorsch oder Hering? 
Nach zwei erfolglosen Driften wussten wir dann auch was die Netze hier sollen. 
Die ersten Dorsche gingen an die Haken. Also nix mit Hering. Ich hatte plötzlich einen Biß und auch Knurris Kumpel im anderen Boot hatte einen Fisch gehakt. Leider haben sich alle beide nach einem kräftigen &quot;ja ja ja&quot; in der Rutenspitze wieder verabschiedet. Pech... aber was solls weiter gehts!!!
Im nächsten Augenblick hatte Knurri einen Bisss und konnte einen schönen Dorsch ins Boot heben und auch Pete bei mir im Boot konnte einen schönen Dorsch landen.






Klasse dachte ich, da haben wir doch mal wieder die richtige Stelle gefunden und in dem Moment hatte auch ich einen &quot;Hänger&quot;. Nach einem schönen Drill konnte ich endlich einen schönen Dorsch landen. So ging es einige Driften weiter. Dank GPS konnten wir immer die selbe Strecke entlang driften und so nach und nach unsere Kiste füllen. Nach dem ich ein um den anderen Dorsch landen konnte hatte Peter auch endlich mal wieder Glück!





Peter`s letztes Foto mit beringter Rute!  

Ein schöner Dorsch um die 70 Zentimeter war das. 
Petri Heil Peter!
Am Ende hatte Peter 2 legger Dorsche in der Kiste und bei mir waren es fünf (Heimvorteil  :g ) Mein größter war 78 Zentimeter.
So das soll es mal von mir gewesen sein. Ich denke Pete und Knurri werden auch noch was zu schreiben haben und ein Bild gibs bestimmt auch noch wo ich mit drauf bin.  :q 
Ich freu mich schon auf Pfingsten! Hoffentlich klappt es da auch so wie heute mit Wetter und Fisch. Bis dann!


----------



## siegerlaender (22. Februar 2003)

[GLOW=red]Suuuuuuper   [/GLOW]  , das macht Lust auf Pfingsten!#6


----------



## hecht24 (22. Februar 2003)

cooler bericht und fangfotos
schade das die ostsee so weit weg ist


----------



## Guen (22. Februar 2003)

Klasse Jungs #6 #6 #6 !

Gruss Guen


----------



## Klausi (22. Februar 2003)

Toller Bericht und auch schöne Bilder. Das ist ja schön das es geklappt hat,mit den Fisch. Nun bin ich beim überlegen ob ich nun auch raus fahre. ;+


----------



## Pete (22. Februar 2003)

so...ich hole zum visuellen gegenschlag aus...
vorher aber nochmals vielen dank dir, jörg, für den schönen tag auf dem wasser .. es hat - wie konnte es anders sein - wieder riesen spass gemacht, ab-freundschaft zu pflegen...





hier sieht unser jörgi noch etwas blass um de lippen aus...der prüfende blick auf die schaukelwelle sollte sich als nicht ernstzunehmende einschätzung der wetterlage erweisen





schneiderensis drillus...vorsicht, ansteckend... :q 





der strahlemann jörg schlägt zum ersten mal zu...





und legt noch einen feinen nach...





schöner fisch dann auch für knurris &quot;ballastgewicht&quot; (originalton knurri...dafür kann er aber ganz gut angeln, gelle ?)





statt eines schönen tagesabschlusses dann dieses dilemma :c ...schade um die feine rute...  


so, wenn ichs schaffe, leg ich nachher noch ein paar bewegte bilder dazu...


----------



## Klausi (22. Februar 2003)

Auch sehr gute Bericht mit tollen Bilder. Was habt ihr mit der Rute gemacht ? Oder wolltet ihr eine Winkelpicker draus machen ?


----------



## Kunze (22. Februar 2003)

Hallo!

Danke an Euch Zwei für den tollen Bericht und die feinen Fotos.  :m 

Herrlich anzusehen.

Man da kann man ja richtig neidisch werden.  

Ist jammerschade das die Küste soweit weg ist :c , aber es sind ja nur noch 12 Tage bis zum ersten Mal Salzwasser für dieses Jahr. #h


----------



## rueganer (22. Februar 2003)

schöööööööööööön ........


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Februar 2003)

Hi!


> Was habt ihr mit der Rute gemacht ? Oder wolltet ihr eine Winkelpicker draus machen ?


Pete hat versucht mir beim einpacken zu helfen. das ist bei raus gekommen!!! :c


----------



## Borgon (22. Februar 2003)

War doch ´n gelungener Ausflug,schöne Dorsche :m 
@Jörg:Trotz gebrochener Rute scheinste dir ja deine Laune nicht verdorben zu haben wie´s aussieht  :q


----------



## Knurrhahn (22. Februar 2003)

Hi M.S. und Pete!
Das mit den Bericht und den Bildern habt ihr mal wieder super hinbekommen !
Was macht ihr eigentlich morgen? #a 
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Klausi (22. Februar 2003)

Uns Knurri ist jetzt heiß geworden :q


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (22. Februar 2003)

Ich könnt auch schon wieder Knurri!    :q


----------



## Pete (23. Februar 2003)

ich auch schon können wieder...


 
jetzt aber ein paar bewegte bilder der tour (qualität is nich so dolle, weil mit der stillbild-digi aufgenommen)


----------



## jimduggen80 (23. Februar 2003)

@jörg
Schöne Bilder! Da wünscht man sich, dabei zu sein. Ich konnte gestern leider aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mit an die Küste, aber nicht mehr lange, dann werde ich es auch genießen dürfen!
Eure Berichte fossieren jeden !*grien*


----------



## Andreas Michael (23. Februar 2003)

Klasse Bericht schöne Bilders und der Stream ist ja cooool

Logo MS kommste ins Fernsehen :q  :q  :m 

Macht spass endlich mal wieder Fisch zu sehen der sich lohnt.

@ MS nicht wechwerfen die Rute wennste mags nehm ich die Rute mit und bekommste dann im Okt wieder natürlich fertig.


----------



## Fischbox (23. Februar 2003)

Ich beneide Euch um diesen genialen Tag den ihr da gestern erlebt habt. #6 
 Nächsten Freitag & Samstag wird dann auch meine Stunde schlagen, so mir der Wettergottgnädig gestimmt ist. Startpunkt wird die Slippe in Klausdorf sein. Wenn einer Bock hat,dann kann man sich ja dort verabreden. Bin mit meinem Kumpel Heiko da! :z  :z  :z


----------



## Tonsil (23. Februar 2003)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zu tollen Fischen und einem herrlichen Tag!
Es lässt auf ein anglerisch besseres Jahr hoffen, als 2002.

Gruss

Tonsil


----------



## leguan8 (23. Februar 2003)

Klasse Bericht und schöne Bilder. Macht weiter so.

Ich war gestern in Heiligenhafen mit der MS Monika. war auch ok.


----------



## Udo Mundt (23. Februar 2003)

Glüchwunsch an Euch Seebären :m 
Habt Ihr ja einen perfekten Tag auf dem Wasser verbracht.
Aber Ruten zu Räucherholz verarbeiten #d   :c


----------



## Garfield0815 (23. Februar 2003)

Toller Bericht und tolle Fotos
Da wird man richtig neidisch.
Aber bei mir ist es ja auch bald soweit.
Gruß Garf #h


----------



## Babydorsch (23. Februar 2003)

Da habt ihr ja einen tollen Tag aufem Wasser verbracht.Glückwunsch#6


----------



## Klausi (23. Februar 2003)

Auf den Clip ist es ja noch besser zu sehen. Ihr habt ja das absolute Ententeich Wetter gehabt.Nun wollen wir mal sehen wie sich das mit dem Wetter entwickelt dann werden werden wir am Freitag auch oben sein.


----------



## Tiffy (23. Februar 2003)

Na das macht doch Lust auf Meer  :z 

Glückwunsch zum gelungenen Tag :m 

Feine Bilders und feines Filmchen #6 

Ma gucken vielleicht wird es bei mir ja Dienstag was mit den Dorschen. Falls der Wind es zulässt werd ich mal an die Nordsee zum Wrackangeln fahren....


----------



## sitzangler (23. Februar 2003)

Toller Bericht, macht Lust auf *Meer*, aber ich muss leider noch bis April warten. :c 


                :z Grüße aus Thüringen  :z 

                                  sitzangler


----------



## Bellyman (23. Februar 2003)

:m  :m Schön Jörg, Pete, Knurri und.... :m  :m 

Aber Jörg, das mit der Rute glaub ich nicht, du siehst so glücklich aus....... und deine Inliner ist doch 3 geteilt.....!!!! :q  :q 
Du hast es hier nicht mit Anfängern zu tun....... #d #d 
Schade, wär gerne dabei gewesen.... :c 

@ Pete, warst du der Strolch der die Daiwa für 101 € ersteigert hat... :e  :e   ?????


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (23. Februar 2003)

Du bist ja ein Verräter Bellyman!   :g


----------



## Pete (23. Februar 2003)

belly, du oller spielverderber ... :q 
jau...das mit der rute hielt ich selbst gar nicht für möglich...hatte einfach noch vor fahrtantritt einen betrag eingesetzt, über dessen geringe höhe ich mich die gesamte fahrt über heimlich ärgerte...
als ich jörg davon erzählte, glaubte er auch, die würde für weeeeeeiiiiit mehr weggehen...
aber scheinbar genau dort wollte keiner weiterbieten...
dir schien sie denn demnach auch nicht so viel wert, oder warum haste sie nicht weitergeboten???
aber so is das ..viel zu oft ersteigert man anderes für zu viel zu teuer...hier gleicht sichs denn doch wieder alles aus...


----------



## Ace (23. Februar 2003)

habt ihr fein gemacht...endlich wieder Fisch#6
ich freu mich schon auf Pfingsten :z


----------



## Dorschjäger (23. Februar 2003)

*Bootfahren vor Meschendorf*

@Meeresangler Schwerin
@ Pete

ein ganz toller Bericht und super Fotos. Leider ist die Ostsee ein bißchen weit von Nürnberg weg.

Schickt mir mal bitte eine Brise Seeluft, sonst verhungere ich hier bis zum Sommer.

Ein kräftiges Petri an euch beide!

Dorschjäger

Ein Tag ohne Fischen ist ein verlorener Tag!!  :c  :c


----------



## Dorsch1 (23. Februar 2003)

@ Pete,Jörg und Knurri

Schöner Bericht mit super Bildern.
Die Dorsche können sich ja echt sehen lassen.Schöne Tierchen.#6

Warum bin ich bloß 650km weiter von meinem geliebten Meschendorf weggezogen. :c 

Aber vieleicht kann man ja mal mit Dorschjäger etwas ausmachen.


----------



## Dxlfxn (23. Februar 2003)

Super Männer!
Die Entscheidung, gleich ins Tiefe zu fahren war sicher richtig. Ich habe heute beim Schleppen zwischen 7 und 12 m
Wassertiefe nicht einen Dorsch gesehen.
Richtig schöner knackiger Winterdorsch! Dat schmeckt wenigstens...


----------



## Franky (23. Februar 2003)

Uns MS &acute;Jörg&acute; mit hängender Rute... :q:q:q:q:q

Naja, wenigstens prima Wetter und Fisch - gelungene Jungerfernfahrt für die MS Knurri: Jungs, was wollt ihr mehr...


----------



## Michael Grabow (24. Februar 2003)

Die Fische sind cool. Glückwunsch.#6 
An alle die schreiben dass das Salzwasser soweit weg ist: Wartet auf das abschmelzen der Polkappen. Kutterfahrten gibt es dann von HH - St. Pauli. SH wird dann als Untiefe auf der Seekarte eingetragen! :q  :q  :q


----------



## Bellyman (24. Februar 2003)

@ Pete,
ich hab nicht weitergeboten weil ja einige Boardies an der Rute dranwaren.....und ich wollte den Preis auch nicht bis ins Unendliche Treiben......und außerdem hab ich keine Ahnung von E-Bay...... #h 
Viel Glück mit dem Teil, darf ich sie bei Gelegenheit mal anfassen?


----------



## Knurrhahn (24. Februar 2003)

Hi Bellyman!
So wie ich Pete kenne,wird er dich bestimmt mal seine Rute
anfassen lassen! :q 
Nächste Woche,wenn dass Wetter passt geht es mit Klausizwotausi wieder nach Meschendorf!
Ich bin süchtig nach dem Nest!
Gruss Knurri!


----------



## Bellyman (24. Februar 2003)

@Knurri,
ja, Meschendorf hat was....... :k  :k 
Aber nächstes WE ist für mich Fehmarn angesagt.... :l 
Ist auch nicht schlecht.... :m


----------



## Laksos (24. Februar 2003)

@Bellyman



> ich hab nicht weitergeboten weil ja einige Boardies an der Rute dranwaren.....und ich wollte den Preis auch nicht bis ins Unendliche Treiben......und außerdem hab ich keine Ahnung von E-Bay......



#r Das finde ich echt toll! Es gibt doch noch echte Gentlemen und Ritter!  :m


----------



## Meeresangler_Schwerin (24. Februar 2003)

> Ich bin süchtig nach dem Nest!


Ich auch!!!  
Hab aber Bereitschaft diese Woche sonst wäre ich auch wieder gekommen.


----------



## Kunze (24. Februar 2003)

Hallo!

Feines Filchen und noch feinere Bartelträger. #6  #h


----------



## Albatros (24. Februar 2003)

Hallo Ihr Drei#h

na das war doch ein feiner Bericht mit klasse Fotos :m Glückwunsch zum gelungenen Tag#6


----------



## berko (26. Februar 2003)

Moin Moin 

Es scheint ja doch noch Angler zu geben die trotz geringer Bestände in der Ostsee Fische fangen meinen Glückwunsch :z weiter so


----------

